# Mojacar Area



## tvrsteve

Hi all - I hope you are all keeping as well as can be expected in these difficult times?
I would like some advice if possible.
We have been to the Province of Almeria twice now and loved the area both for it's amazing natural beauty and the great towns and the brilliant city of Almeria itself.
We are now looking to move to the area but for the first year or so we intend to come over for a couple of months at a time.
With this in mind we have been looking for a property with a cash budget of up to £70k - I know that in the past that this would not buy a great deal but we are looking for a modest home in an semi urban area so that we stand more chance of learning the language and of integrating with both ex pats and the locals.
Well we have seen a number and to be honest the Estate Agents that we have contacted have been really helpful.
Anyway we have now seen a property in Mojacar itself which is two bed roomed with a roof terrace and parking space etc.
Looking at the local ex pat newspaper it does appear that certain elements of the town council are "anti ex pats" is this the case as far as you are aware or not?
Is the property price reasonable or do you guys now of other local properties?
Originally we did intend just to rent for a couple of months but as I have stated we now do not intend to move over for at least a year.
Any help and guidance will be MUCH appreciated!
Regards
Steve


----------



## owdoggy

tvrsteve said:


> Hi all - I hope you are all keeping as well as can be expected in these difficult times?
> I would like some advice if possible.
> We have been to the Province of Almeria twice now and loved the area both for it's amazing natural beauty and the great towns and the brilliant city of Almeria itself.
> We are now looking to move to the area but for the first year or so we intend to come over for a couple of months at a time.
> With this in mind we have been looking for a property with a cash budget of up to £70k - I know that in the past that this would not buy a great deal but we are looking for a modest home in an semi urban area so that we stand more chance of learning the language and of integrating with both ex pats and the locals.
> Well we have seen a number and to be honest the Estate Agents that we have contacted have been really helpful.
> Anyway we have now seen a property in Mojacar itself which is two bed roomed with a roof terrace and parking space etc.
> Looking at the local ex pat newspaper it does appear that certain elements of the town council are "anti ex pats" is this the case as far as you are aware or not?
> Is the property price reasonable or do you guys now of other local properties?
> Originally we did intend just to rent for a couple of months but as I have stated we now do not intend to move over for at least a year.
> Any help and guidance will be MUCH appreciated!
> Regards
> Steve


I think that it's most important that you rent until you suss things out:clap2:
Don't be in a rush to buy, the bargains (if that what they are) will still be there in a year or two..... unless there's an amazing upturn.....& there's no sign of that at the moment

If members of the town council are anti-expat then I don't think they'll be doing too much about it because of the amount that the expats contibute to the local economy in that area ...... and you can bet your last euro that they'll become more & more pro expat the closer the elections get

Best of Luck:yo:



Doggy


----------



## Leper

I agree with Owdoggy - go to Mojacar or Mojacar Playa in the off season. Savour the flavour, see what is on offer, take your time. Then take more time and weight up the pros and the cons.

Then employ a solicitor (I mean a real solicitor!!!) before you hand over a penny.


----------



## 90199

Be advised, rent!!

I rented for five years before I eventually bought my house. It is wiser to rent first and visit your selected location in the different seasons, better to be sure than sorry before you finally commit.

Wish you the best of luck,

Hepa


----------



## xabiaxica

Hepa said:


> Be advised, rent!!
> 
> I rented for five years before I eventually bought my house. It is wiser to rent first and visit your selected location in the different seasons, better to be sure than sorry before you finally commit.
> 
> Wish you the best of luck,
> 
> Hepa


that advice is the best advice anyone will ever give


we've lived in the same town for nearly 7 years & still rent - simply moved to different parts of town as our needs have changed


we now know _exactly_ where we want to be & might now consider buying


or maybe not


----------



## tvrsteve

Thanks to one and all.
I think that is what we will do then.
It still looks as if the property market is on a downward trend so no rush.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## orangetrees

*anyone living in mojacar*

Hi all this is my first post so firstly a big hello to all.

are any of you living in the mojacar area? 

what is your opinion of the place?

is it a good mix of locals and expats.

any schools in the area for a 6 year old

more questions to follow but for now any help would be great.

thanks


----------



## 90199

Hello Orangetrees, I am about 1000 miles to the south-west, however welcome to the forum,

Hepa


----------



## Leper

orangetrees said:


> Hi all this is my first post so firstly a big hello to all.
> 
> are any of you living in the mojacar area?
> 
> what is your opinion of the place?
> 
> is it a good mix of locals and expats.
> 
> any schools in the area for a 6 year old
> 
> more questions to follow but for now any help would be great.
> 
> thanks


1. I love the area

2. Great place in which to relax.

3. Yes 50/50 expats and Spanish.

4. Schools - Yes.

Ask me another? But, dont ask for employment!


----------



## orangetrees

thanks for that, i appreciate that employment is either 0 or low which is why i am at a crossorads as to open a restaurant in uk or open a restaurant in spain.

both equally challenging and both with different rewards, but long term i favor spain over the uk.

I am sure many brits have opened bars and restaurants and failed, due to lack of knowledge, capital etc, but neither of them concern me, capital is fine and homework now will let me know all the pitfalls.


----------



## 90199

orangetrees said:


> thanks for that, i appreciate that employment is either 0 or low which is why i am at a crossorads as to open a restaurant in uk or open a restaurant in spain.
> 
> both equally challenging and both with different rewards, but long term i favor spain over the uk.
> 
> I am sure many brits have opened bars and restaurants and failed, due to lack of knowledge, capital etc, but neither of them concern me, capital is fine and homework now will let me know all the pitfalls.


I also have worked in the catering industry, my father was a hotelier, one of my sons is a restaurant manger in the U.K. So catering is in the blood.

If I was in your position, I would seriously consider the Canary Islands, tourism here is increasing, plus we do not have seasonal tourism, because of the climate it is year round, winter holidays on the larger islands are very popular.


----------



## Leper

I'm with Hepa here. Mojacar Playa and Mojacar Pueblo need another bar/restaurant like I need the plague along with my leprosy.

I know of at least one bar renter who works partime in another bar by day and works his own at night. One of his barmen does the same. Forget all about doing your homework into the area and use common sense. Dont do it until your children have children of their own.


----------



## lenox

I've lived in Mojacar most of my life. It's gotten very quiet here... and more so, once the short summer season ended in late August. Now, the main tripper hotels are closed for the long winter, the town hall's promotion is lax and this past summer's problem of two many kids visiting and not spending enough (bitterly known in Spanish as the 'Botellón') drove away the middle-range visitors, leaving businesses floundering and suffering an average 30% fall over 2011.
I think that the area is beautiful, worth visiting and even staying. There is a fifty fifty divide between the foreigners, mainly British, and the local Spaniards. There is some hostility from the Town Hall, but that is down more to 'pueblo ignorance' than any overt racism. 
For a restaurant or bar, however (and we have lots of them for sale), business is difficult. Generally speaking, the potential clientele is either trippers (and the hotels are now doing 'all-inclusive') or foreign residents. The Spanish prefer their own places.


----------



## ajw4tts

Leper said:


> I agree with Owdoggy - go to Mojacar or Mojacar Playa in the off season. Savour the flavour, see what is on offer, take your time. Then take more time and weight up the pros and the cons.
> 
> Then employ a solicitor (I mean a real solicitor!!!) before you hand over a penny.


Hi... Can someone please recommend 'a real solicitor' urgently.

I am in the process of buying and need a recommendation.

Many Thanks in Advance


----------



## lenox

ajw4tts said:


> Hi... Can someone please recommend 'a real solicitor' urgently.
> 
> I am in the process of buying and need a recommendation.
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance



Michael Davies is honest (Parque Comercial 2nd floor). Gerardo Vázquez (3rd floor) or Alfredo Saugar on the top floor of the same building. All speak English.


----------



## Nignoy

We too are looking at moving to the Mojacar area,the sale of our property here in aus is hope fully going through, we were originally looking at torrevieja , we hope to be renting for a couple of years first and then we will see about buying,this will hopefully be the last move, any tips or advice will be gratefully appreciated


----------



## lenox

Hi, I've lived in Mojácar for many years. Rent then buy sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Nignoy

thanks for the positive reply, keep your eyes open for a couple of geriatric koalas being pulled by a black pudding dog used to be a sausage dog but she got to fat, john


----------

